# Sewer Grabber/ how do you remove items that have been dripped in the sewer



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Grabber Recovery Tool 32' | HammerHead Trenchless Supplies How do you remove an object out of a sewer? this is one expensive option.

This is the larger grabber air operated.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

This is the guy using a similar grabber


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Small Grabber Extra 2-3” 32ft with 2 Jaw types


Small Grabber Extra 2-3” 32ft with 2 Jaw typesThe Grabber is a must-have on every job site. It allows you to quickly retrieve lost tools or foreign objects blocking a pipe, avoiding costly and time-consuming excavation. Picote's new small Grabber for retr




shop.s1eonline.com





Here is the Grabber he was using a bit cheaper.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

Thats a super cool looking tool ive definitely been on jobs where i could have used that


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I was on a main line stoppage at a super store one night, I was handing my truck keys across the floor C/O 
and dropped them down the C/O I finally pulled them out with my extended magnet stick, of course i washed them
off in the restroom, ! this was before I had run the sewer line so it was full,


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I was on a main line stoppage at a super store one night, I was handing my truck keys across the floor C/O
> and dropped them down the C/O I finally pulled them out with my extended magnet stick, of course i washed them
> off in the restroom, ! this was before I had run the sewer line so it was full,


Thats a bummer, I get super paranoid everytime a cap is off because of this, especially if my sunglasses are on top of my head.


----------



## Tim Whistler (11 mo ago)

Ridgid makes a 5 or 6 foot long grabber too that works well. I bought 2 years ago thinking they were about 2' long and received 2 giant boxes and a much larger bill than I was expecting! It pays to read the item description carefully I guess.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

rooterboy said:


> Grabber Recovery Tool 32' | HammerHead Trenchless Supplies How do you remove an object out of a sewer? this is one expensive option.
> 
> This is the larger grabber air operated.





rooterboy said:


> This is the guy using a similar grabber


somebody shut that sh*teater dog up,I hate that kind of barking


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I certainly removed items stuck in the drain with a funnel auger or a retriever attached to a snake.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I ran my toilet auger last week and removed a fork.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

I dropped a 14” flat bar down a 4” floor clean out two weeks ago, trying to and breaking the very stuck cover. Luckily I don’t think it could make the bend on the combo on its back and a string line and strong magnet fished it up with relative ease. It’s my go to for retrieving tools from sewers and I’m finished walls, for sure.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> I dropped a 14” flat bar down a 4” floor clean out two weeks ago, trying to and breaking the very stuck cover. Luckily I don’t think it could make the bend on the combo on its back and a string line and strong magnet fished it up with relative ease. It’s my go to for retrieving tools from sewers and I’m finished walls, for sure.


Somewhere on here I've told the story of how I removed flushed car keys from ~35' down a 4" line by bolting a 2-1/2" disk magnet to my snake.

I love those disk magnets. I have ~ a dozen screwed/riveted/bolted to the doors/walls of my van to hold wrenches, sawzall blades, small tools etc. My two makita cordless work lights each have 3 on the bottom so they can stick to duct/pipe/I beams/etc.

I buy them under a contractor account at the local hardware store so they only cost me ~3$ each. Rubber straps are less than 1$ 😎


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I bought these magnets to do the same thing retrieve metal objects from the sewer. There is a bunch of fishing magnets for sale seem interesting possibly too large for a drain








5 Pack Thicker Strong Countersunk Ring Magnets 1 Inch Large Rare Earth Neodymium | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 5 Pack Thicker Strong Countersunk Ring Magnets 1 Inch Large Rare Earth Neodymium at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Froggy (8 mo ago)

It's amazing what a wet/dry vac will do if you have enough hose.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Froggy said:


> It's amazing what a wet/dry vac will do if you have enough hose.


Some customers get so annoyed when I suck out a clog from their kitchen sink with just my shop vac. "Well I could have done that!" 🤣


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> Some customers get so annoyed when I suck out a clog from their kitchen sink with just my shop vac. "Well I could have done that!" 🤣


Nice, I need to use my shop vac more on drain cleaning jobs.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> Nice, I need to use my shop vac more on drain cleaning jobs.


Just keep in mind there's a difference between "drain opening" and "drain cleaning". Often the shop vac is just to get things flowing so it's easier to snake.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

My dumb ass customers usually fill the sink or floor drain with drain cleaner acid. Vacuuming it up could be helpful to get rid of the draino.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Bought this for $10 bucks mechanical fingers two meters long https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B098L7P2CS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1#:~:text=SDLAJOLLA Sewer Pipe,Brand: SDLAJOLLA

Can't go wrong for ten bucks hopefully it will help


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That would be great for when you drop a flange bolt! Looking forward to a review once you get it please! (I can’t see using it on a toilet though…)


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like it comes on a slow boat from China….


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I got it but don't have a use for it yet


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rooterboy said:


> My dumb ass customers usually fill the sink or floor drain with drain cleaner acid. Vacuuming it up could be helpful to get rid of the draino.



There is a plumber on here, Sewer Ratz I think, and he uses test strips to test for acid in the drain line. When his test strip shows that there is acid in the line, he charges extra. Who needs acid splashing on their skin? 
My cables usually turn black in the presence of acid. Acid dis-colors steel by turning it black. Too much and will start to corrode your cables over time making you have to replace them.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Open sites it did take a couple of weeks but for the price who cares?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

In a tight fit, my old man used to send my youngest brother into the breach. Being small had it's disadvantages.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

That is a cool tool but I don't know about the price.

I saw a drain cleaning tech fish a Triangle shaped piece of 4" pvc out of a drain line with a camera and a spartan retriever conehead. I don't know if some people would make the investment into this tool.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Yea there are lots of ways to retrieve an object from a sewer.


----------

